# Southern Hospitality!



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Part vengance, part welcome to the South! @Hickorynut couldn't even wait for me to get settled in before dern near takin' out my sweet lil ole postmaster! Flirting with a federal crime Kev, PO boxes are located on government property! The pics don't even do that Don Pepin Cuban Classic justice, can hardly see the cigar through that 18 year old time darkened cello! Thanks for the welcome brother!!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Very nice ! Hicks Blue Plate specials are the best !


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

That’s awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Smack from both sides of the boards!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice welcome wagon!


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

@Hickorynut didn't even let you recover from the beating you got on your way to the new place. Nice one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Haha. Awesome! Nice hit Hick!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

The hits just keep on coming, don't they Joe? Nice job smackin him around @Hickorynut!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Welcome to the South, I figure you needed practice porch sittin. Enjoy

On another note,...no cigar here...smh...


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I definitely need practice.... I keep missing my porch and sittin in front of the garage!

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Dran said:


> I definitely need practice.... I keep missing my porch and sittin in front of the garage!
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


You're going to fit right in son, change that location from MA to AR!


----------

